# gaming desktop for 25k



## doomgiver (Jan 27, 2012)

mainly gaming.
looking to overclock (not by much, ~10%)
windows only
25k budget for core(cpu,mobo,ram), gpu, hdd might stretch to 30k to include monitor.

Athlon II X4 635 @ 4k
MSI 880GM-E35 @ 3.5k (no idea if this will oc well)
Corsair Vengeance 4GB @ 2k
<gpu>
<hdd>

also, if a monitor can be bought within 30k. please do tell.
monitor is not as important. i want a balanced system.
if getting a 6950 with a X4 is overkill, do tell

i already have a 1 tb hdd, just want a OS drive,
also, please tell how i should arrange/use the two hdd's.

also, will be buying from delhi.
or maybe order online for hard to get items


----------



## Cilus (Jan 28, 2012)

Athlon II X4 are not available any more. Let me try my best to give you a config within 25K

AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 6K
Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 Rev 3.1 AM3+ @ 4.8K
G-skill RipjawX 4GB 1600 MHz @ 1.5K
WD Blue 250 GB @ 3.7K
Sapphire 100338 HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 @ 6.9K
BenQ G2220HDL 21.5" 1080P LED Display @ 7.4K

Total 30.3K.
Now if you want my suggestion then ditch the idea of getting a new HDD now as you're already having a 1 TB HDD. Currently HDD prices are sky high due to the low production rate, for both Seagate and WD. You can install OS on the 1 TB Drive. Invest the money on a good GPU and get something like HD 6850  around 10K or HD 6870 around 11.5K


----------



## ico (Jan 28, 2012)

Stick to Gigabyte instead of low-end MSI.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 28, 2012)

955 BE is now more than 6.2K


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, here are a few links of reference-
AMD - Processor Phenom II X4 955 ( HDZ955FBGMBOX ) ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Shopping Store In India

and slightly more costlier 965
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=28&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=75


----------



## Cilus (Jan 28, 2012)

Agreed with TheTechFreak. Spend some extra 400 bucks and get the Phenom II 965. Out of the box 0.2 GHz speed increase and slightly higher stock cooler performance.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 28, 2012)

4 gb ddr3 for just 1.5k??
thats seriously awesome.

alright, lets drop the hdd.
i already have a VX450, i think it should be enough for the components.
i also have an iBall carry case
*images.naaptol.com/usr/local/csp/s...eripherals-Cabinets-IBALL-GrabitCabinet-1.jpg
what do you guys think? is it good enough?

now, on to OC.
is it worth OC'ing for gains on this rig?
if this rig can run BF3/skyrim at 1600x900 @ 30-40 fps at decent settings, how much more performance can i expect from OC'ing?
also, what exactly are the benefits of OC'ing? does it reflect on the gaming performance?
would GPU OC'ing be better in that regard?


AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 6.2K
Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 Rev 3.1 AM3+ @ 4.8K
G-skill RipjawX 4GB 1600 MHz @ 1.5K
HD6870 @ 11K
BenQ G2220HDL 21.5" 1080P LED Display @ 7.4K
total : 31K

well, isnt there a cheaper processor available?

i'd like to have 2 rigs, one is the above one, the other i'd like to be priced at around the 25k mark.

<cpu>
<mobo>
G-skill RipjawX 4GB 1600 MHz @ 1.5K
Sapphire 100338 HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 @ 6.9K
BenQ G2220HDL 21.5" 1080P LED Display @ 7.4K
total : ~25K

thanks everyone.

would it be better to go for online  shopping, or go to nehru place?

also, i require a mousepad and the gigabyte GMM 6800
GIGABYTE - PC Peripherals - Mouse - Gaming - GM-M6800

is it available anywhere in delhi, or online?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 28, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 6.2K
> 
> well, isnt there a cheaper processor available?



Actually I was going to suggest you 965. As for cheaper processor, I would suggest you not to go for anything cheaper than this. 955/965 is great vfm processor & you won't regret spending money in it.



doomgiver said:


> 4 gb ddr3 for just 1.5k??
> thats seriously awesome.



Used to be around 1.3-1.4K before forex fluctuation.


----------



## the1337est (Jan 29, 2012)

You can get X4 955 BE for Rs. 5,800 and it's worth it.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 29, 2012)

the1337est said:


> You can get X4 955 BE for Rs. 5,800 and it's worth it.



could you please tell me where to buy at that price?
the best i could find was 6000 @ lynx (i dont trust that capitalizing punjabi guy, too snarky, imo)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2012)

X4 955BE is not available on major online shopping sites & the price was ~6300 even when it was available.better get 965BE before its stock too run out.


----------



## the1337est (Jan 30, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> could you please tell me where to buy at that price?
> the best i could find was 6000 @ lynx (i dont trust that capitalizing punjabi guy, too snarky, imo)



It's available at Cost to Cost, Nehru Place for Rs. 5,800.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks.


----------



## d3p (Feb 2, 2012)

Are you interested in buying an used processor + Motherboard Combo...If yes, then refer the below link..

Nice Pricings IMO.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/15...gtx-260-udac-1tb-500gb-hdisk-mx-518-more.html

*Sold Out - bad LUck !...*


----------



## Cilus (Feb 2, 2012)

^^ Most of the components are sold including Processor, Motherboard


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 2, 2012)

Watch this week's tech guru on cnbc awaaz


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 2, 2012)

yeah, right, "tech-guru"
last year, when reviewing the cameras, they messed up the jargon.

i dont trust that kind of noobishness.
and our members themselves are far more tech savvy than the half-hearted, self styled 'techies' that cnbc awaz can flaunt.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 5, 2012)

bought the rig.
didnt find some items in nehru place, had to improvise 

955 BE @ 5800
GM880 D2H @ 3800 (rev 3.1, am3+, i checked) (will this oc?)
corsair vengeance 4 gb @ 1500
sapphire HD6770 1 gb ddr5 @ 6900

already had a vx450, im hoping to squeeze some more prformance.
some random stuff worth ~4k, like hdd cage, mouse, TIM, cables, memoory card

also, are amd heatsinks a PITA to fit???
coz i had to apply quite a bit of force to "fit" and turn the "key" thing into its slot (after hooking the other end into the other slot/projection)

i played call of juarez bound in blood and nfs carbon @ 1280x1024 and max settings. didnt skip a single frame.

installed a 32 bit windows 7, getting the 64 bit version atm.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> bought the rig.
> didnt find some items in nehru place, had to improvise
> 
> 955 BE @ 5800
> ...



congrats 



doomgiver said:


> also, are amd heatsinks a PITA to fit???



easy to fit & use. 



doomgiver said:


> coz i had to apply quite a bit of force to "fit" and turn the "key" thing into its slot (after hooking the other end into the other slot/projection)



thats normal. it keep the HSF at its place.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> congrats
> 
> 
> easy to fit & use.
> ...



tyty

i figured that it'd have some sort of "slots" or sometihing to keep the HSF in place, that thing was sliding like crazy all over the place (it moved about 1-2 cm in each direction, it was scary)

yea, after i put it in with force, it stayed there.


also, i tried to put the HSF on it, then removed it, coz i couldnt do it in one go. that messed up the original TIM, then i used a plastic card to remove (most of the tim, onnly a bit remainied, took care not to scratch anything)the TIM (came with coolermaster TIM, rs 100 for the kit) as i didnt have a remover at hand.

also, the damn instructins on the TIM were vague, it just had 2 plastic films/templates, couldnt figure out easily.

well, would it create problems?


and by force, i meant that it left deep welts in my fingers, a HSF shouldnt take that much pressure to fit :/


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2012)

^ Then I think you haven't fitted HSF properly. I mean, while fitting HSF, almost no pressure is needed. Just place it over the socket brackets & lock it.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 5, 2012)

i double checked it.
its right on target.

but i had to use quite some effort to fit the metal hook thingy.

can someone upload a vid of them mounting a HSF? i'd really appreciate it


----------



## ico (Feb 9, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> also, are amd heatsinks a PITA to fit???
> coz i had to apply quite a bit of force to "fit" and turn the "key" thing into its slot (after hooking the other end into the other slot/projection)


*In Pictures: 16 Of The PC Industry's Most Epic Failures *

*Intel Heat Sink Pushpins (2004-*

*media.bestofmicro.com/Epic-Fail-PC,6-4-321628-22.jpg



			
				Tom's Hardware said:
			
		

> Intel might have the fastest CPUs you can buy, but we're looking forward to the day when the boxed heat sink fastening mechanism that debuted alongside LGA 775 is replaced with something sturdier. Unlike AMD's simple-yet-reliable hook and latch system, Intel's plastic pushpin design is quite easy to break if you're not careful during the installation process. And given the number of processors that get tested around here, you can bet we've broken our fair share.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2012)

^^ LOL. 
Actually most of us are used to it.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 9, 2012)

those things dont even fit properly.

and my cpu temps are touching ~40-45 degrees during low-stress levels(like online flash heavy games, or installing large programs). normal?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2012)

normal for a 955 with a smaller cooler cooled by an even smaller fan


----------

